# ISO Schwinn cable housing in bulk



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 25, 2020)

ISO cable housing, for brakes and derailleurs in vintage gray. Who makes housing in bulk? Has anyone tried Jagwire in Ice Gray, and if so how close is the color to NOS gray? I'd like to start with 10m or so. No one carries it locally.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 25, 2020)

closest lined 5 mm is Clarks.
 Virtually spot on for brakes..
http://www.clarkscyclesystems.com/p...ype-brake.html?att_color=240&cablecasing=1001


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2020)

-----

beginning in 1961 the derailleur gear cable housing used for Chicago built bicycles (with the exception of Paramount)  came from Huret.  it has a uniquely small outside diameter.

european made cable casing is generally roundwire while asian is flat wire.

@Metacortex  will be able to give you some solid information.


-----


----------

